# BFN Yesterday...No AF but suffered painful cramps today - ANY ADVICE?



## Shoegal (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had stimulated IUI and yesterday was my OTD...got a  , was a bit upset   but ok after a hug from my DH.  Had to go up to London for work today and whilst on the train started to get really bad cramping...nothing like my usual AF.  

The cramps became so bad that I had to get off the train! I nearly passed out and had to go to the very lovely toilet at the station.  Whilst doubled over trying not to pass out I ended up being sick several times and had an upset stomach...my AF has not started though.  My DH had to come and get me from the station as the pain was unbearable.

Has anyone suffered similar symptoms?  Phoned the clinic when I got home and they told me to go to A&E or see my GP, my GP thinks it's a 'plug' as he called it from the treatment and this is what is stopping my AF.  The pain has subsided and he has told me to rest for today and take pain killers if the pain returns, he seemed to think it was irritation of the womb and that once my AF has started I will feel better.

Be grateful to hear anyone else's experiences....the nurse has told me that the drugs upset your system and it is not unusual to not get AF on time...I am usually regular as clockwork.

Big hugs to anyone that has just had the devastating BFN XX


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi shoegal  

So sorry about what you are going through. Although its not nice, just wanted to assure you that painful cramps are common after a failed cycle. I just tested BFN too and altough AF is not here, I am getting very strong cramps. It is partly the effects of the drugs. I noticed that as soon as I stopped taking the LP support, my pains are starting to get progressively worse.

Is it possible for you to take some time off sick? The last time, my GP wrote me off for a week, and it really really helps. Its not just the physical pain, you also need to be able to deal with the emotional side of it. I do agree with your GP that as soon as AF arrives, it will ease the pain. I can't wait for my Af to arrive now that its an official BFN for us. One suggestion is to try using a hot water bottle or wheatbag over your abdomen (make sure its not too hot).

Be kind to yourself, and enjoy plenty of cuddles with your DH.


----------



## Shoegal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Angel

Thanks for the   and reassuring words, as it was my first IUI did not know what to expect...the clinic did'nt mention this, mind you I guess it's to be expected with all the mucking around with your system!  Anway AF has started and felt like the end of the world.

So sorry about your BFN...I am starting to wonder if I am strong enough to cope with this but when I read other peoples stories of failed attempts makes me realise there are a lot of brave people out there who are suffering...this is so cruel.

I wanted to stay off sick today but was worried as I was nearly made redudant last year and whilst work say they will support me...it is a different story when the time comes.  

Hope your cramps ease soon and I will make sure I get those cuddles from DH.  Hope you are being looked after.

Take Care XX


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Shoegal,

The first failed cycle is always very devastating. But remember you are strong and you will get through this. You're absolutely right in that it feels so cruel. But you'll get through this as an even stronger person.

I have found what helps me a bit is to think about all the positive things in my life. I also think of all the couples I know who don't have kids, either by choice or otherwise. 

AF has arrived for me too, and the cramps are almost crippling  . I'm allowing DH to look after me. In my case I fell a whole lot better and able to cope after AF has gone - and I hope this is the case for you too. Relax this weekend and make sure you get plenty of rest


----------



## Shoegal (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks hun, I think I will feel better when AF is over...was supposed to be going out tonight for a friends Birthday but as I don't know quite a lot of people that are going and my DH is working tonight (he's a firefighter) I don't feel quite up to it, so have bailed out. She's a true pal and understood, going to take your advice arm myself with chocolate and good film and take it easy.

I have been rushing about all over the place the past couple of weeks and your right I need to rest, hope your cramps ease up soon...mine are much better.

We have appointment next week at the clinic, not sure what to do next...another IUI or IVF, will see what they say.  We have booked a holiday so that is something to look forward to, I think that helps you stay positive....how about you (hope you don't mind me asking)?  

Enjoy being pampered by your DH,

Sam


----------

